# Бобырь vs Ситель



## Горб (3 Июл 2007)

... "Товарищ участковый, я щас расскажу вам все как было..." 
Вертебрально-базилярная болезнь. Ходил к Сителю. 3 раза. Думал он гуру - дольше всех в России людям головы крутит. А тут смотрю, нет к нему никакого почтения. Все говорят только про Бобыря. Ситель что - это прошлый век и его клиника нынче не в моде??? Чем Бобырь лучше (методика)?


----------



## Ell (3 Июл 2007)

Уважаемый товарищ.
Лучше всего рассказать о проблемах, Вас интересующих. Задать вопросы.
А статистика по клиникам, вряд ли уместна, если Вы не занимаетесь сбором информации от пациентов. И сбором статистики посещения форумов.
Best regards.


----------



## Горб (3 Июл 2007)

Врачевание относится некоторым образом к искусству, и вопрос у КОГО? лечиться представляет собой не праздный интерес. Ситель - мануальная терапия, Бобырь - дефанотерапия, Бубновский -  кинезетерапия, Васильева - кинезиология и пр. 

Если диагноз ясен (Дискоз С5-С6, сколиозирование шейного отдела позвоночника и пр. и пр. -> левая ПА резко сужена, ЛСК по ней снижена на 25%), то что сейчас наиболее модно (эффективно)? И если между методами лечения принципиальные различия?


----------



## Ell (3 Июл 2007)

Есть.
В собственном восприятии названий. И ощущении проблем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июл 2007)

Горб написал(а):


> Врачевание относиться некоторым образом к искусству, и вопрос у КОГО? лечиться представляет собой не праздный интерес. Ситель - мануальная терапия, Бобырь - дефанотерапия, Бубновский -  кинезетерапия, Васильева - кинезиология и пр. Если диагноз ясен (Дискоз С5-С6, сколиозирование шейного отдела позвоночника и пр. и пр. -> левая ПА резко сужена, ЛСК по ней снижена на 25%), то что сейчас наиболее модно (эффективно)? и если между методами лечения принципиальные различия?



Поробуем вот так.
При формировании лечебных программ основным является комплексный подход с учетом индивидуальных особенностей пациента и течения болезни. Комплексный и индивидуальный подход, заключается в том, что одновременно используются несколько лечебных методов из разных направлений лечения.
Можно выделить три основных направления лечения:
*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока.
2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры.
3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания.*
Каждому из направлений, присущи свои методы и методики лечения:

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:* 
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия;
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока;
1.4. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.5. Физиотерапия; 
1.6. Рефлексотерапия;
1.7. Антиоксидантная терапия.

*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
*2.3. Массаж, мануальная терапия (остеопатия), дефанотерапия;* 
2.4. Вытяжение, тракция позвоночника;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов; 
*2.7. Физические упражнения, кинезотерапия;*
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*
3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия;
3.2. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции гомеопатических средств);
3.3. Электрофорез препаратов размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (карипазим). 

Кто-то применяет только одно направления, кто-то два, желательно использование всех направлений.
Набор методик из каждого направления определяет врач, на основании клинической картины и состояния пациента, с учетом индивидуальных противопоказаний и стадии заболевания.

*Например:*
1.Мануальная терапия в той или иной технике

2. Вытяжение позвоночника (как ручное, так и аппаратное, лучше аутогравитационное, но все по показаниям)

3. Физиотерапия (включая воздействие на точки акупунктуры)

4. Лечебный медицинский массаж

5. Миостимуляция

6. Ортопедическая коррекция. Подбор поясничных корсетов, поддержек под поясницу, шейных воротников, подушек под голову, корректоров осанки, стелек от плоскостопия и др.

7. Гомеопатическое лечение (в том числе лекарственная акупунктура).

8. Противовоспалительная терапия.

9. Метаболическая терапия.

Обычно всё это формируется в специализированных центрах лечения и профилактики заболеваний позвоночника (неврологических проявлений заболеваний позвоночника).
Может ли помочь монотерапия-любым из перечисленных методов-может!
А может и не помочь всё вышеперечисленное!
Медицина, это искусство!


----------



## Горб (3 Июл 2007)

Кинезетерапия у Бубновского по 1000 рублей за занятие в тренажерном зале это круто, или "сам с усам" с комплексом из инета равнозначно???


----------

